# MY New DPMS AR-15



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. It's chambered in .223 and eats any ammo I put through it. I added the picatinny rails so I could mount the bi-pod & forefrip. I didn't plan on getting a collaspable buttstock however my wife really enjoys shooting it and i think she could benifit from a collaspable buttstock so I'm gonna throw one on as well. It came with 2 - 30 round mags (forgot to put in pics below)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a nice little blaster! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya I'm very excited myself. I just taught myself how to "bump fire" it. For those who don't know what bump firing is its simply a way ro make any semi automatic fire like a fully automatic weapon with no modification. I posted a link to a vid I found on YOUTUBE. Search BUMP FIRING and there are a ton of kewl vids of it. (THE VID IN THE POST IS NOT ME)


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

So I finally got my adjustable stock put on last nite. I also pulled my cheap HALO sight off my beretta NEOS U22 pistol and am gonna sight it in and see how it works


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> Ya I'm very excited myself. I just taught myself how to "bump fire" it.


So you taught yourself how to spray lots of ammo uselessly and inaccurately down range. Congrats. :smt083


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think I'll try that with my 6.8mm. 

I know how my shoulder feels after shooting off 2 or 3 magazines - I can't imagine how my thumb would handle that. Or am I wrong in assuming they are shooting off .223?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> So you taught yourself how to spray lots of ammo uselessly and inaccurately down range. Congrats. :smt083


I agree with ya, I'll the accuracy over the noise. I can spend a lot less money for a lot more result.:smt023


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Todd said:


> So you taught yourself how to spray lots of ammo uselessly and inaccurately down range. Congrats. :smt083


To be fair, I hear that applied to people who get the BATF stamp and own an automatic weapon as well...at least he only blew the cost of a mag or two instead of $200. :watching:

Although I have to admit that's a more useless way to spray ammo than the more conventional methods. :smt067

KG


----------

